# Lexus RX 450H VS Opti-Coat



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

Here's another job I did with Opti-Coat on this brand new Lexus, given that I had very little time to do the job ( two days and not three ) due to circumstances beyond my control my usual detailed write up will be a short one so forgive me if it's not as detailed as usual .

My client didn't have a garage at the time so he asked his friend to borrow his warehouse ( which he was about to move in days later, he bought the place ! ) this is the reason my time in doing the job on this car was cut short 

Prep work ( Iron X doing it's thing )


















Paint finish on this Lexus was excellent ! With only very few paint blemishes to correct .










Products used !

















I had to work at hyper speeds that day as the weather was extremely hot and the Opti-Coat was causing a few issues ( which I managed to fix )it was drying even quicker than usual given that it was very hot that day 36c+ ! The temperature in that warehouse was well over 40c it was like an oven , you chould have fried an egg on the paintwork of that Lexus that day no wonder Opti-Coat was causing issues 

Anyway, here are the results after two days work !

Please Enjoy !



































































































































































Thank you for taking the time to read my write-up I hope you have enjoyed it !

Best Regards

Mario *

Coming soon Nissan 370 Z !


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice work  and a nice car coming up. 

If i may... how did you solve the problem with opticoat? Smaller sections at a time?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mario :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great work looks like opti coat is next product to try on my list


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work Mario, a nice glassy finish


PS look forward to the 350z one of my fav cars


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice work Mario as always sounds like you went through a few bottles of H20 that day as well!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Top job Mario!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work Mario! 

Stuff working in that heat mate, I feel for you. It's been bloody hot here, I don't feel like doing anything.....

I'm keen to see that 370Z too! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mario and your Mercedes is looking sweet :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Car looks excellent Mario


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> Nice work  and a nice car coming up.
> 
> If i may... how did you solve the problem with opticoat? Smaller sections at a time?


*Thanks Ziga , yes the 370Z will be posted soon , probably tomorrow !

If I have some time .

The problem with Opti-Coat that day was a real challenge, this product does not like extreme heat, and that day it was too hot to apply Opti-Coat the panels were bloody hot especially the bonnet and roof were there was radiant heat shining on these areas :wall:

I had to wait until the sun came down and the temperatures dropped a little to continue the application of Opti-Coat in these areas.

I tried a small section on the bonnet and it was grabbing that's when I decided to stop and to apply it to the doors and fenders were it was cooler !

Given the problems I was having with the bonnet it was machine polished to remove the Opti-Coat and reapply again.

If it's not applied well it will show bad patches and the paint will be dull instead of glossy , that's what happened to me that's why I had to machine polish and then reapply again to correct this problem.

It was a nightmare believe me .

I did apply small sections at a time even less than normal !
This warehouse was like an oven :devil: the out side temperature was 30+ and inside was 40 + according to my electronic temperature gauge .

It felt like it was 60 degrees not good for Opti-Coat !

But I managed to apply two coats to the whole vehicle thanks to my persistence and the owner was very happy with the results .

Has this been helpful to you ?

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work as always Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Dan, always appreciate your kind words :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Alzak said:


> Great work looks like opti coat is next product to try on my list


*Thanks mate, great product Opti-Coat especially the professional version which I use called Opti-Guard !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> Nice work Mario, a nice glassy finish
> 
> PS look forward to the 350z one of my fav cars


*
Thanks Adam, glad you like it :thumb:
It's the 370Z Adam not 350z !

Mario 
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maikolo said:


> Nice work Mario as always sounds like you went through a few bottles of H20 that day as well!


*Thanks buddy , a few bottles , try six bottles of H2o that day and i was still dehydrated !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DAREM said:


> Top job Mario!
> Thank you for sharing!


*
Thanks DAREM :thumb:

No problem !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Nice work Mario!
> 
> Stuff working in that heat mate, I feel for you. It's been bloody hot here, I don't feel like doing anything.....
> 
> I'm keen to see that 370Z too! :thumb:


*Thanks Matt !

Yes, I know but sometimes I don't have a choice it just happens every time I detail a car it's bloody hot !

That's Melbourne for you.:wall:

Yes, the 370z was another car I did with hot weather and it was Black :wall:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Great Work Mario and your Mercedes is looking sweet :thumb:


*Thanks Rui, my Mercedes has got a new set of rims which nobody noticed 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan_S said:


> Car looks excellent Mario


*Thanks Dan :thumb:

Mario:*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Mike , always appreciate your kind comments :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great job Mario ! As usual 

Might try Opti-Coat 2.0 or Opti-Guard next time !


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your work on here, is a work of art, i really enjoy reading your threads, thanks.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> Great job Mario ! As usual
> 
> Might try Opti-Coat 2.0 or Opti-Guard next time !


*Thank you , be careful when you use Opt-Coat 2.0 you can still mess up especially if you use the Opti-Guard which is for professional application only !

If you are not a pro they will not sell it to you .

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Your work on here, is a work of art, i really enjoy reading your threads, thanks.


*Thanks Trip, really appreciate your kind comments , I really love what I do and I put my heart and soul into my work .

Thanks once again :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## johnwillson (Feb 13, 2012)

So I had originally planned on doing a much more in depth write up on this Lexus, but unfortunately the owner and his friend showed up earlier then expected, and I was just starting to take after pics when they walked in. Since I don't like to keep people waiting, I was only able to snap a few after pics, but you should still see the dramatic difference between them. This car only had 9xxx miles, and the exterior came in the condition you see in the before pics from the dealer.

Car Wash in Toronto


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Ziga , yes the 370Z will be posted soon , probably tomorrow !
> 
> If I have some time .
> 
> ...


A lot of useful info there Mario, very helpful. Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> A lot of useful info there Mario, very helpful. Thank you very much :thumb:


*I am glad I have been able to help you Ziga :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## buddy89 (Jun 4, 2010)

great work mario. where in oz did you source the trigger thats used with eraser? trying to find some decent trigger heads myself.
cheers


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Stunning work Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

buddy89 said:


> great work mario. where in oz did you source the trigger thats used with eraser? trying to find some decent trigger heads myself.
> cheers


*Thanks Buddy , I bought them in UK at AutoBrite Direct last year or the year after (don't remember ) They came complete with bottle as well .

You can order them from here as well.

http://www.autogeek.net/kwazar-sprayers.html

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Stunning work Mario


*Thanks Prokopis :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario*


----------

